# What text are you using to teach Basic?



## emttiv (Nov 5, 2007)

We have a new class starting and we are trying to decide what book to use. Please list any recommendations or criticisms of current texts you are using or have used. Very much appreciated.

emttiv


----------



## rgnoon (Nov 5, 2007)

AAOS: Emergency Care and Transport of the Sick and Injured

It has some great additional resources available online as well (at emtb.com) - many of which are useful regardless of what book is being used in the classroom.


----------



## Shabo (Nov 5, 2007)

We used the AAOS: Emergency Care and Transport of the Sick and Injured for my class. The students that used the additional resources ie: emtb.com and workbook tended to do very well in comparison to the others. I actually had no complaints as a student about the text.


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 5, 2007)

Last year I used Emergency Care 10th edition (Brady) but used the AAOS the year before. Flip a coin. I feel they are both pretty good texts for new students. 

I am not a big fan of the powerpoints from the Instructor Kit for either and generally use my own and copy/paste certain "new" materiasl into my presentations.

I did, however, like the Brady student manual better that can be purchase with the text.

Canoeman


----------



## MRE (Nov 6, 2007)

My instructor taught two classes last summer.  One class used the AAOS book and the other used the Brady Book.  I don't know why he did this, but I have heard that both books are good.  My class used the Brady book and I thought it was just fine.


----------



## joemt (Nov 6, 2007)

I have used both texts, and in my humble opinion the AAOS text wins hands down.  The biggest problem that I have with the Brady books is that they are not consistent from chapter to chapter.  I have also used the Thompson-Delmar books.... and I would still rather teach out of the AAOS book.. Go Orange!


----------



## trackmedic (Nov 6, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Prehospital-Emergency-Care-Joseph-Mistovich/dp/0131741438

Mistovich 8th.  Just re-written.  Test gen is great.  More scenario based.  Makes the student think, not just memorize.


----------



## Mr. Anderson (Nov 7, 2007)

Brady's 8th edition text from Mistovich, or 10th edition Emergency Care from Limmer are both well written. The AAOS book is also well written, and an easy read. 

My program went with the Brady books because the reading level is higher, and we are a university based program. You can't really go wrong with any of the three, if I made decisions I'd choose either the one written by Mistovich, or the AAOS book.


----------



## emttiv (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. We decided to go with the AAOS. 


emttiv


----------



## Asclepius (Nov 18, 2007)

I've had both the Mosby and Brady text. I tend to think the Brady text is a better and more thorough text than Mosby's, but Mosby's is not bad.


----------



## disassociative (Nov 18, 2007)

I do not teach an EMT-B class, however--I can contribute.

95% of the EMT courses here use Emergency Care & Transport of the Sick and Injured.

This book is quite well written and adapted to the standard of the ever-changing roles and reponsibilities of the EMS provider.


----------



## ErinCooley (Nov 22, 2007)

We use the AAOS book mentioned previously and I hate it.  Its full of errors, both in the book and the workbook.   They seriously need to revamp the proof-reading department!!


----------



## bravofoxtrot (Dec 11, 2007)

joemt said:


> I have used both texts, and in my humble opinion the AAOS text wins hands down.  The biggest problem that I have with the Brady books is that they are not consistent from chapter to chapter.  I have also used the Thompson-Delmar books.... and I would still rather teach out of the AAOS book.. Go Orange!



When you say, "not consistent" what do you mean by that?


----------



## joemt (Dec 12, 2007)

Differing VS and mechanism information from chapter to chapter.  I always tried to read ahead of my students in the book, but they were always the ones that ended up finding these dramatic errors... why? Because I already had my foundation, and I was just "reviewing" the material... they were ingesting it, knowing that at some point they would have to regurgitate it.

Jo


----------



## EMT815 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Aaos*

We used the AAOS book in my class that I just finished. I thought it was good but i thought it could have used some more detail on some things.


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 7, 2008)

I had the AAOS book. I threw it in the trash once I got the Brady book by Limmer. The Brady goes into much more detail and offers more practical advice, especially when it comes to special populations such as peds and also how to manage cultural differences. The section on documentation is also more comprehensive, and the CD and online resources available are pretty good, especially the trauma gallery and triage simulation.


----------



## disassociative (Feb 8, 2008)

All EMT books need more detail. The Anatomy/physiology alone should be no less than 1500 pages and should consitute 2 semesters in itself not including the rest of the program.


----------



## StarOfLife (Feb 16, 2008)

disassociative said:


> All EMT books need more detail. The Anatomy/physiology alone should be no less than 1500 pages and should consitute 2 semesters in itself not including the rest of the program.



I agree that they lack Anatomy and Physiology focus.  In fact they woefully lack it.

My class was a WEMT 185 hour immersion course 8-4:30 Mon. - Fri.  How would you incorporate such a curriculum into that style class?  How much time would you suggest be added to the current format to be equivalent to your above suggestion?

I still volunteer for the school with practical testing each month so I could give input.  They are always looking to innovate.  I loved the way this course was taught, however, I do feel undertrained in the A&P area.  I currently am collecting materials online and making a binder to study while I am slow at work.


----------



## thompson (Feb 18, 2008)

I can tell you i used AAOS for my EMT-I class and it was great. The disk has question that are just like the NREMT exam. This book is a complete view. However I know some that have used the Brady and the hated it. I used Brady for my basic many years ago and i was good. They are all the same its just how it is taught.


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 18, 2008)

I can't comment as an instructor (because I am not one), but as a student. I used the Brady two years ago. I misplaced it, and in another thread here, someone recommended I try the AAOS book because it has some chapters on assisting ALS providers with intubations, IV therapy, etc. So that's something to consider in favor of the AAOS book.


----------



## joemt (Mar 12, 2008)

Each and every EMS book has it's own pro's and con's.... I have an entire library made up of every EMT-B book available, and I use information from each to enhance the classes I teach.  When I'm looking for a book that has the best comprehensive information in it, I review all of those books on the shelf, and more often than not, I end up using the AAOS book, and when I don't.. I wish I had.

Educators owe it to themselves and their students to be well rounded with the latest information, including written and media and equipment / skills changes.. only when this is done, can we expect to turn out quality students.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 12, 2008)

I wonder why we do not use the Paramedic texts? Since we all agree that they all suck in A & P, and there is not one alone that is worth its weight, why not teach the Basic Curriculum from the Advanced book? 

I did this one semester to see if there was a difference. Ironically there was less confusion. Believe it or not people can learn it right from the start is less confusing and no misconceptions are made. For example teach hemodynamics when discussing blood pressure parameters. Really, it is not that hard. When the students returned for Paramedic level or A & P it was not all new. All the chapters are there, just more in depth. Skill sheets and lab time can be given in lieu of pretty pictures of the skills being performed. 

Sure I emphasized, on what was allowed and not. It again does not take a rocket scientist to know that they do not give medication's, read ECG, etc. Yet again, exposure to material (as we have discussed) is not going to hurt anyone. As well, purchasing the book and using it later, also was cheaper. 

The problem arises that other EMT instructors were so used to teaching the Basic of the top of their head. Rearranging more in-depth discussion, assignments and I hate to admit more detailed questions frustrated some. 

Out of the 12 students I did this, all went onto advanced level. They all described that they felt they had an advantage over the other traditional students, and described that it was either a review or went into more detail. I do not technically know if it really changed, but they all finished Paramedic school and passed their license the first try. I do believe installing good study habits, and teaching correctly, any means to prevent confusion and clarify the first time.


----------



## skyemt (Mar 12, 2008)

for those that want to learn, using the Paramedic book is a great idea...

for those that are only going to be basics, it would overwhelm them...

i do know what your response to that is... lol...

ironically, i have two paramedic books, mosby and caroline... i find them invaluable, even though i am still a basic... as those you described, rid, i will be much more prepared when taking the ALS class in the fall...

and ironically, my Brady Basic book is not much smaller at all then the Paramedic books!


----------

